

Are car manufacturers about to receive a devastating blow from a new invention? - parassidisv
http://www3.telus.net/gaye_s/Are%20Car%20Manufacturers%20about%20to%20receive%20a%20devastating%20blow%20from%20a%20new%20invention.pdf

======
lutusp
It's a big PDF, and a terrible article that doesn't describe an "invention".
No PDF warning, and it's not a scribd either (it's not wrapped in a reader to
prevent a massive download).

